# Moving to new apartment?



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So I am recently fresh out of college and have been searching for a job in the IT field and have been in contact with a company in Minneapolis and things seem like they are going to work out here shortly! One concern I have that I am looking for some advice on is what is the best way to store and transport firearms in an apartment? I have some ideas like replacing bedroom door handle with one that I can keep locked.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NickAcker23 said:


> So I am recently fresh out of college and have been searching for a job in the IT field and have been in contact with a company in Minneapolis and things seem like they are going to work out here shortly! One concern I have that I am looking for some advice on is what is the best way to store and transport firearms in an apartment? I have some ideas like replacing bedroom door handle with one that I can keep locked.


Not sure what you mean by "transport firearms in an apartment".

Replacing the door handle would be a good start, as well as a small safe or vault. Most are reasonably priced and of decent quality now a days.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe you mean transporting the weapon form Iowa to Minneapolis.... If so you need to check each state law on transporting a weapon........

Closet safe
Amazon.com: LockState LS-17EN Small Digital Closet Safe: Home Improvement

More small safes
Amazon.com: small safes


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Minnesota Law on transporting a weapon
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...9su87KPv7z0ZKAz3sTqDb-A&bvm=bv.77161500,d.aWw

Iowa law on transporting a weapon
Legally Transporting Handguns, Rifles and Shotguns in Motor Vehicles Without a Permit to Carry.

You may still transport firearms in Iowa without a permit under existing Iowa and federal law. Under Iowa Code §724.4, you can either carry or transport an unloaded pistol or revolver in a vehicle inside a closed and fastened container or securely wrapped package which is too large to be concealed on the person, or you can transport an unloaded pistol or revolver inside a cargo or luggage compartment where it will not be readily accessible to any person riding in the vehicle. In other words, if you have a cargo or luggage compartment which is not accessible by anyone in
the vehicle, such as a trunk, the handgun simply has to be unloaded.

Iowa Code:
724.4 Carrying weapons.
f. A person who for any lawful purpose carries or transports an unloaded pistol or revolver in a vehicle inside a closed and fastened container or securely wrapped package which is too large to be concealed on the person or inside a cargo or luggage compartment where the pistol or revolver will not be readily accessible to any person riding in the vehicle or common carrier.

483A.36 Manner of conveyance. 
No person, except as permitted by law, shall have or carry a gun in or on a vehicle on a public highway, unless the gun is taken down or totally contained in a securely fastened case, and its barrels and magazines are unloaded.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

sorry took so long to reply what I am worried about is after the move bringing gun to and from range was worried that carrying multiple guns even in cases might make my apt a target for someone to break into.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NickAcker23 said:


> sorry took so long to reply what I am worried about is after the move bringing gun to and from range was worried that carrying multiple guns even in cases might make my apt a target for someone to break into.


I have a large range bag, which started life as a Sears / Craftsman tool bag. It is very heavy-duty, has numerous interior and exterior pockets, and a heavy-duty handle.

You can find similar bags in various sizes at any hardware store, or box stores, like Home Depot, Lowes and such.

They don't draw a lot of attention when you use them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine is similar to this one: http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/i/spin/im...op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Mine is similar to this one: http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/i/spin/im...op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0


That is a good idea would an AR fit into it if it was broken down or is it just for your handguns and range items?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to ask, Do you live alone or do you share the apartment ?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NickAcker23 said:


> That is a good idea would an AR fit into it if it was broken down or is it just for your handguns and range items?


Naw.....an AR won't fit in one, even if broken down.

My bag is just for handguns and range equip. I have a smaller bag just for ammo.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This one might fit an AR15 broken down...... 24" x 10" x 12"

DeWalt 24" Heavy-Duty Ballistic Nylon Contractor Tool Bag - Dewalt Bag Large - Amazon.com


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

pic said:


> I have to ask, Do you live alone or do you share the apartment ?


I live with my fiance.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

NickAcker23 said:


> I live with my fiance.


I think your concern About your firearms is theft. 
Renters insurance might be an option to consider. Not to sure of the cost when firearms are added. 
Hidden In the wall or some type of bolted down safe might be difficult in an apartment.
Maybe you'll get a little more feedback on insurance, here at the forum

My thought is , if you're gonna use a safe for theft prevention , you better get a big safe. Anchor it, maybe hide it. If I can open it with a sledge hammer, the safe is not big or durable enough.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

pic said:


> I think your concern About your firearms is theft.
> Renters insurance might be an option to consider. Not to sure of the cost when firearms are added.
> Hidden In the wall or some type of bolted down safe might be difficult in an apartment.
> Maybe you'll get a little more feedback on insurance, here at the forum
> ...


Theft is my biggest concern moving to a bigger city, I will definitely have to look into renters insurance thanks for the idea.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, renter's insurance is a good idea. It's not all that expensive and well worth peace-of-mind, if nothing else.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Laws in MN to check:

Transport:
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=97B.045

http://www.house.leg.state.mn.us/hrd/pubs/ss/ssfiretrns.pdf

Safe storage:
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=609.666


----------

